# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  आतंक की दुनिया का अंत

## Rated R

दोस्तों आज का दिन पूरी दुनिया के लिए ऐतिहासिक दिन है !  अमेरिकी सेना ने १० वर्षों की कड़ी मेहनत के बाद आज यानी दो मई को दुनिया भर में आतंक फैलाने वाले ओसामा बिन लादेन को मार गिराया है ! :drunk_buddys:


*मौत की खबर के बाद अमेरिका के राष्ट्रपति बराक ओबामा ने कहा...*




> बराक ओबामा ने कहा कि लादेन ने पाक के खिलाफ भी जंग छेड़ी थी. हमारे अधिकारियों ने वहां के अधिकारियों से बात कि और वह भी इसे एक ऐतिहासिक दिन मान रहे हैं. यह 10 साल की शहादत की उपलबधि है. हमने कभी भी सुरक्षा से समझौता नहीं किया. अल कायदा से पीड़ित लोगों से मैं कहूंगा कि न्याय मिल चुका है.
> 9/11 के हादसे को याद करते हुये बराक ओबामा ने कहा कि इस घटना में जिन लोगों ने अपनों को खोया है, हम उनके नुकसान को नहीं भूले हैं. आज रात एक बार फिर एकजुट हो जाएं. अमरीका जो ठान ले वह कर सकता है. पैसे और ताकत से नहीं बल्कि एकजुटता ही हमारी शक्ति है.

----------


## Rated R

दोस्तों मेरी प्रोफाइल से अभी फोटो पोस्ट नहीं हो रही है.....

जब पोस्ट होगी तो आपको उसका मृत फोटो भी दिखाऊंगा...
*तब तक आप इसी से काम चलाइये ! असुविधा के लिए खेद है !* 

http://www.google.co.in/imgres?imgur...1t:429,r:2,s:0

----------


## Rated R

न्यूज़ चैनलों की मानें तो ओसामा के मृत शारीर को समुद्र में इस्लामिक तौर-तरीके से दफ़न किया गया है !

----------


## Rated R

अमेरिकी राष्ट्रपति बराक ओबामा ने इसकी पुष्टि करते हुए कहा कि अमेरिका पर 9/11 हमले के मास्टरमाइंड ओसामा बिन लादेन को इस्लामाबाद से 60 किलोमीटर दूर अबोटाबाद में एक कंपाउंड में मारा गया। रविवार देर रात को किए गए इस ऑपरेशन में लादेन और उसका बेटा भी मारा गया। इस हमले में तीन लोग मारे गए। लादेन की बेटियों और बीवियों को भी हिरासत में ले लिया गया है ! 
इस ऑपरेशन में कोई अमेरिकी सैनिक घायल नहीं हुआ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> न्यूज़ चैनलों की मानें तो ओसामा के मृत शारीर को समुद्र में इस्लामिक तौर-तरीके से दफ़न किया गया है !


दोस्त इतनी जल्दी दफना भी दिया गया ?????????????????????????

----------


## Rated R

> दोस्त इतनी जल्दी दफना भी दिया गया ?????????????????????????


जी हाँ . न्यूज़ चैनलों की माने तो यही सत्य है !

----------


## Rated R

अमेरिका के राष्ट्रपति श्री बराक ओबामा का ओसामा की मौत पर भाषण :  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tnin3buU0fI

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जी हाँ . न्यूज़ चैनलों की माने तो यही सत्य है !


अमेरिका के रास्त्रपति जब बोल रहे है तो बात सच ही होगी, मगर कल रात को मारा गया ,और आज दफना भी दिया गया, ये केसे हो गया?
पहले भी काफी सालो  से लादेन की मरने की खबर सुन रहा हूँ.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*एक बार तो खुद पकिस्तान के तानाशाह मुसरफ  ने पद पे रहते हुए अपने लाइव इनटरवियु मैं ओसामा की मोत की घोसना की थी*.

----------


## amol05

*लादेन जिन्न है अभी पता नहीं कितनी बार और मरेगा और कितने और अमरीकी राष्ट्रपति उसकी मूत की घोसना करेगे कुछ नहीं पता पर अगर मर गया है लादेन तो अची बात है नहीं तो मरेगा तो सही कभी तो ...........*

----------


## underground

acha hua antaak ka aanth hua ek na ek din to ye hona hi tha

----------


## Rated R

लादेन ने अपने शारीर के काफी सारे क्लोन्स बना लिए थे ! लेकिन डी.ऍन.ऐ  टेस्ट के बाद ये पक्का हो गया ही मृत शव खुद ओसामा की ही है.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

लेकिन मित्र अमेरिका ने अभी तक लादेन की आधिकारिक डी न अ रिपोर्ट जारी नही की है?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

लादेन की जो मोत की तस्वीर जारी की गयी थी, उसके उपर पाकिस्तानी मीडिया ने दावा किया है की वो तस्वीर पहले से ही इन्टरनेट पे काफी सालो से है ,
अमेरिका ने अभी तक लादेन की मोत की कोई तस्वीर जारी नही की है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सिर्फ १० घंटे मैं ही लादेन  को समुन्द्र मैं क्यों डुबाया अमेरिका ने ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इतने गुप चुप तरीके से इतनी जल्दी तो किसी साधारण लास को भी नही दफनाया जाता , और वो तो लादेन था?

----------


## Rated R

> इतने गुप चुप तरीके से इतनी जल्दी तो किसी साधारण लास को भी नही दफनाया जाता , और वो तो लादेन था?


अगर आप ओबामा होते तो आप उसकी लाश को रखकर क्या करते  ?
ओसामा की लाश अमेरिका ले जाते वक़्त किसी हादसे ( तालिबान ) की आशंका को देखते हुए ही शायद अमेरिका ने ये कदम उठाया होगा !  

 वैसी आपकी बात  विचारणीय है ! लेकिन अगर पाकिस्तानी मीडिया सच है तो उसका सबूत भी दे !

----------


## Rated R

> लेकिन मित्र अमेरिका ने अभी तक लादेन की आधिकारिक डी न अ रिपोर्ट जारी नही की है?


उम्मीद है की जल्द ही जाहिर करेंगे.
.डी.न अ  नहीं दोस्त डी.ऍन.ऐ  रिपोर्ट

----------


## Rated R

अब जब  ओसामा के बीवी - बच्चों को हिरासत में लिया गया है तो हो सकता है की ओसामा ,  उसके बेटे और उनके साथियों  को भी मार दिया गया हो...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अगर आप ओबामा होते तो आप उसकी लाश को रखकर क्या करते  ?
>  वैसी आपकी बात  विचारणीय है ! लेकिन अगर पाकिस्तानी मीडिया सच है तो उसका सबूत भी दे !


मित्र अब ये बात सामने मैं आ चुकी है की वो तस्वीर नकली है, उसमे ओसामा के बाल काले दिखाए गए है , अमेरिका ने लादेन की कोई तस्वीर जारी नही की है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> उम्मीद है की जल्द ही जाहिर करेंगे.
> .डी.न अ  नहीं दोस्त डी.ऍन.ऐ  रिपोर्ट


जी लेकिन अभी तक तो नही की है.

----------


## Rated R

> मित्र अब ये बात सामने मैं आ चुकी है की वो तस्वीर नकली है, उसमे ओसामा के बाल काले दिखाए गए है , अमेरिका ने लादेन की कोई तस्वीर जारी नही की है.


ओसामा की लाश अमेरिका ले जाते वक़्त किसी हादसे ( तालिबान ) की आशंका को देखते हुए ही शायद अमेरिका ने ये कदम उठाया होगा !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

समुद्र मैं दफनाने से पहले या उसके मरने की कोई भी फिल्म या फोटो अमेरिका दुवारा जारी नही की गयी है.
अमेरिका पे काफी शक होता है, कोण से समुन्द्र मैं दफनाया गया है ये भी नही बताया है.

----------


## Rated R

> समुद्र मैं दफनाने से पहले या उसके मरने की कोई भी फिल्म या फोटो अमेरिका दुवारा जारी नही की गयी है.
> अमेरिका पे काफी शक होता है, कोण से समुन्द्र मैं दफनाया गया है ये भी नही बताया है.


सारी बातें साफ़ होंगी लेकिन पहले जो अमेरिकी सैनिक उस ऑपरेशन में शामिल थे उन्हें  अपने वतन वापस लौटना होगा........

----------


## Rated R

किस चित्र में उसके बाल सफ़ेद दिखाई देते है?कृपया उन्हें पोस्ट कीजिये....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

लादेन मर गया तो ये इंसानियत के लिए भला होगा, मगर अमेरिका भी झूट बोलने मैं माहिर है दोस्त, सिर्फ मारे जाने की खबर दी है, लादेन के मारे जाने के एक भी सबूत फिल्म या फोटो जारी नही किये है. यहाँ तक की दफनाए जाने की भी कोई पुख्ता जानकारी अमेरिका दुवारा जारी नही की गयी  है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> किस चित्र में उसके बाल सफ़ेद दिखाई देते है?कृपया उन्हें पोस्ट कीजिये....


मित्र चित्र मेरे पास तो नही है , लेकिन तस्वीर झूटी है इसके बारे मैं जो जानकारी पाकिस्तानी मीडिया की मेने आपको दी है, वो इंडिया टीवी पे शाम ५.३० बजे दिखाई गयी है.

----------


## Rated R

> लादेन मर गया तो ये इंसानियत के लिए भला होगा, मगर अमेरिका भी झूट बोलने मैं माहिर है दोस्त, सिर्फ मारे जाने की खबर दी है, लादेन के मारे जाने के एक भी सबूत फिल्म या फोटो जारी नही किये है. यहाँ तक की दफनाए जाने की भी कोई पुख्ता जानकारी अमेरिका दुवारा जारी नही की गयी  है.


देखते है दोस्त आगे क्या होता है....

----------


## Rated R

> मित्र चित्र मेरे पास तो नही है , लेकिन तस्वीर झूटी है इसके बारे मैं जो जानकारी पाकिस्तानी मीडिया की मेने आपको दी है, वो इंडिया टीवी पे शाम ५.३० बजे दिखाई गयी है.


शायद  आप सही कह रहे हो लेकिन मैंने अभी तक लादेन की कोई भी तस्वीर ऐसी नहीं देखी है जसमे उसके दाढ़ी के बाल उजले हो  क्यूंकि सर पर तो वो हमेशा एक कफ़न बाँधे रखता था....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र लादेन की उम्र अब काफी ज्यादा हो चुकी थी , वो काफी सालो से बीमार भी था, काफी कमजोर था, मगर तस्वीर ऐसी नही है.

----------


## Rated R

> मित्र लादेन की उम्र अब काफी ज्यादा हो चुकी थी , वो काफी सालो से बीमार भी था, काफी कमजोर था, मगर तस्वीर ऐसी नही है.


मीडिया भी यही कहता है की वो अपना इलाज करवाने के लिए ही उस जगह छुपा था....मीडिया की माने तो उसे आंतरिक बीमारी थी..

----------


## Rated R

> मित्र लादेन की उम्र अब काफी ज्यादा हो चुकी थी , वो काफी सालो से बीमार भी था, काफी कमजोर था, मगर तस्वीर ऐसी नही है.


उसकी उम्र ज्यादा नहीं बस 54 साल थी....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osama_bin_Laden

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र हमलोगों को मिलके यही कामना करनी चाहिए की लादेन मर ही गया हो  इसी मैं इंसानियत को फायदा है ,मगर अमेरिका ने अभी तक कोई सबूत पेश ही नही किया है जो की उसे सक के दायरे मैं लाता है.

----------


## Rated R

> मित्र हमलोगों को मिलके यही कामना करनी चाहिए की लादेन मर ही गया हो  इसी मैं इंसानियत को फायदा है


:clap::clap::clap::clap:

----------

